# Ferdowse Clinic, Lincolnshire - June '13



## King Mongoose (Jun 24, 2013)

*Built as Heckington Manor in the 19th centuary, it was converted into a residential unit for people with alcohol problems in the 80’s under the name Ferdowse Clinic. It was closed in 2003 due to NHS cut-backs.*
Explored with Frizman

(1)






(2)





(3)





(4)





(5)





(6)





(7)





(8)





(9)





(10)





(11)





(12)





(13)





(14)





(15)





(16)





(17)





(18)
Pretty rank, I know. It stank out the corridor





(19)





(20)





(21)





(22)





(23)





(24)





(25)





(26)





(27)





(28)





(29)





(30)





(31)





(32)





(33)





(34)





(35)





(36)





(37)





(38)





(39)





(40)





(41)





(42)





(43)





(44)





(45)





(46)





(47)





(48)





(49)





(50)





(51)





(52)





Cheers for looking
​


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 24, 2013)

I liked it here, looks a little more trashed now,
Did you meet the kamakazi pigeon's on the top floor?
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## King Mongoose (Jun 24, 2013)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Did you meet the kamakazi pigeon's on the top floor?



Kamakazi Pigeons??? No, I spooked them on my way up the ladder. Lucky I did thinking about it lol.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 24, 2013)

love the front of this building covered in ivy
B&W attic shot is good too


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 24, 2013)

Great stuff, but a lot of shots and #18 is shit


----------

